# date my porn star



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Did anyone watch this on ch4 ?

Interesting to see the other side of the industry

Keep it clean so it's not moved to ma

Interesting to hear the ladies views .


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I saw it. The worst part was the "**** a fan" section. Your immediate thoughts are "whahey" but then you see that after hours that girl just did not want to carry on. Then she had to have sex with the owner.

Very sad state :-(


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

me and the mrs watched this,

both agreed its a pretty **** industry to be in, for the girls especialy, kinda feel a bit sorry for some of them


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

It's not like they are forced to do it.

They can walk away and refuse to do things any time they like


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> It's not like they are forced to do it.
> 
> They can walk away and refuse to do things any time they like


Just like how people aren't forced to take drugs, aren't forced into prostitution and aren't forced to remain in violent relationships.

Just because someone isn't pointing a gun at them, doesn't mean there's an easy way out.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> Just like how people aren't forced to take drugs, aren't forced into prostitution and aren't forced to remain in violent relationships.
> 
> Just because someone isn't pointing a gun at them, doesn't mean there's an easy way out.


Phone rings...

Hi Sarah, got a gangbang on next week, you interested?

Alright Mike, Nahh I'm going to see if I get get a job down Tesco on the tills, put my CV in there last week.

Done!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Phone rings...
> 
> Hi Sarah, got a gangbang on next week, you interested?
> 
> ...


Yea, they're all in the position to make perfectly rational decisions


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> Yea, they're all in the position to make perfectly rational decisions


In America, Women that have suffered neglect or been able to witness violence from a young age are 48% more likey to involed in some part of the sex industry by the time they reach 22 years old. This is an absoluetly appalling statistic and something that really needs to be looked at to try and save our future generations.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> Yea, they're all in the position to make perfectly rational decisions


Why are they not? They decide they don't want to do it anymore and either walk away or try and get something else lined up before they walk.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Why are they not? They decide they don't want to do it anymore and either walk away or try and get something else lined up before they walk.


Are you being serious?

What if they were sexually abused as a child? What if they're mentally disabled? What if they're dependant on drugs? What if they have hungry children and this is the only way they can get money to feed them? What if they don't have the comfort of the NHS and they have to pay a medical bill?

You're a fantasist if you think the only girls who get into porn are the ones who want to.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mills91 said:


> It's not like they are forced to do it.
> 
> They can walk away and refuse to do things any time they like


Are you bald and in a wheel chair?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you bald and in a wheel chair?


Do you think women are all fragile weak things incapable of making a decision?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you bald and in a wheel chair?


lol even he changed his tune


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Do you think women are all fragile weak things incapable of making a decision?


these guys are just being compassionate and kind...I guess its one positive of ukm and the female influence the lads here are really learning and responding well

the next step is the feminist club and @resten and @Mish will be leading the way ...its good to see how they've changed im really proud of them that they can see how wrong they were before :bounce:

maybe you could learn from them young man


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> these guys are just being compassionate and kind...I guess its one positive of ukm and the female influence the lads here are really learning and responding well
> 
> the next step is the feminist club and @resten and @Mish will be leading the way ...its good to see how they've changed im really proud of them that they can see how wrong they were before :bounce:
> 
> maybe you could learn from them young man


Jesus...

My point is that women are big enough, clever enough and strong enough to walk away from a situation that they don't want to be in.

How am I saying anything negative?

If anything, saying they can't get out of it and there's nothing they can do is insulting


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Why are they not? They decide they don't want to do it anymore and either walk away or try and get something else lined up before they walk.


U have a very pretty black and white view but be careful that doesn't cloud ur vision because in the greater scheme of things there's a lot of grey areas u seem to be forgetting the reason why they went there in the first place that's possibly the reason that's keeping them there. As for get a job on the tills in tesco???? I'm trying to get teenagers jobs in tesco on tills ..u need 3 interviews and experience oh and a cv without it they won't even look at u. Here's that grey area...what do they write on the cv? How do they explain their past work history?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Jesus...
> 
> My point is that women are big enough, clever enough and strong enough to walk away from a situation that they don't want to be in.
> 
> ...


Conveniently ignored my response of vulnerable women, of whom the porn industry seems to feed on


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

As soon as I seen 2 guys ****ing each other I dived for the tv remote lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I imagine its the same as the guy who works as a "floor manager" in mc donalds, he doesnt enjoy it, but he knows on friday theres bills to pay

These girls are hardly going to get a job in a nuclear research center, chances are sucking d!ck is all they can do


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Chris1993 said:


> As soon as I seen 2 guys ****ing each other I dived for the tv remote lol


Sky plus is awesome, I watched it 4 times too!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> Conveniently ignored my response of vulnerable women, of whom the porn industry seems to feed on


Well that's a shame but what do you suggest they do? Ban all porn or do a comprehensive family history on all porn girls?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Chris1993 said:


> As soon as I seen 2 guys ****ing each other I dived for the tv remote lol


To turn up the volume I hope


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Well that's a shame but what do you suggest they do? Ban all porn or do a comprehensive family history on all porn girls?


How's about you stop dodging the question.

How do these highly vulnerable women have the capacity to make entirely rational decisions?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> U have a very pretty black and white view but be careful that doesn't cloud ur vision because in the greater scheme of things there's a lot of grey areas u seem to be forgetting the reason why they went there in the first place that's possibly the reason that's keeping them there. As for get a job on the tills in tesco???? I'm trying to get teenagers jobs in tesco on tills ..u need 3 interviews and experience oh and a cv without it they won't even look at u. Here's that grey area...what do they write on the cv? How do they explain their past work history?


So your assuming that they are all thick and incapable of getting any job other than getting banged? Hate to break it to you but making a CV isn't hard and 99.99% of jobs in the world require at least one interview and a submitted CV.

Work history? Whatever they did before and leave the porn bit out. Very very simple

Yeah I'm the one who's being black and white...


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

resten said:


> To turn up the volume I hope


Haha I should of dived out the bedroom window my eyes were burning. Suprised I got a good nights sleep lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> these guys are just being compassionate and kind...I guess its one positive of ukm and the female influence the lads here are really learning and responding well
> 
> the next step is the feminist club and @resten and @Mish will be leading the way ...its good to see how they've changed im really proud of them that they can see how wrong they were before :bounce:
> 
> maybe you could learn from them young man


They are being very kind those (naughty) boys but I'm throwing them no sweets just yet, for now it's a mere pat on their sweet little heads for trying :thumb: @resten :wub: @Mish :devil2:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> How's about you stop dodging the question.
> 
> How do these highly vulnerable women have the capacity to make entirely rational decisions?


Who should make the decision for them then?

No matter what has happened to them, they are adults and in the eyes of the law they can do what they like. Come up with a solution then...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> I imagine its the same as the guy who works as a "floor manager" in mc donalds, he doesnt enjoy it, but he knows on friday theres bills to pay
> 
> These girls are hardly going to get a job in a nuclear research center, chances are sucking d!ck is all they can do


Not all they can do...as we can all learn new skills. Don't assume they are thick ur missing the point ...they are stuck in a vicious circle but doesn't mean they don't have an ounce of intelligence, I doubt u could work at a nuclear research either right?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> They are being very kind those (naughty) boys but I'm throwing them no sweets just yet, for now it's a mere pat on their sweet little heads for trying :thumb: @resten :wub: @Mish :devil2:


o Skyee don't be such a harsh teacher!

lots of positive encouragement and education has worked well recently lets keep this progression up and lots of positivity


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Chris1993 said:


> Haha I should of dived out the bedroom window my eyes were burning. Suprised I got a good nights sleep lol.


ooo did that scene keep you up? :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

mills91 said:


> Who should make the decision for them then?
> 
> No matter what has happened to them, they are adults and in the eyes of the law they can do what they like. Come up with a solution then...


What I think @resten is trying to get at is that this particular industry preys on the weak and vulnerable, just because these girls are old enough to be considered adults does not mean they have the capacity to make adult decisions and this could be based on many things such as their upbringing.

These same girls are dazzled with the prospect of making thousands of dollars for a couple of hours work but have no real idea of what is actually involved and before you know it are in too deep (excuse the pun) and cant get out.

Imagine this yourself, you get paid 4-5 grand a month, the situation isn't great then someone comes along and tells you to get a job at Tesco's making a quarter of that a month which in turn means you cant afford the very same things you needed which got you into the wrong industry in the first place, what would you do?

As much as we complain about our system you have to admit it does look after us when its needed, in the US its a very different story, even if you just take into account the healthcare system.

I get what you're saying though and I understand that you feel that these people could just stop what they are doing but it is rarely ever that simple mate.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> They are being very kind those (naughty) boys but I'm throwing them no sweets just yet, for now it's a mere pat on their sweet little heads for trying :thumb: @resten :wub: @Mish :devil2:


Thanks, but to be fair, I've always stood up against racism, sexism and the likes. I've just chucked many an offensive joke in at the same time.

Now that I'm behaving, the positive parts of my posts aren't being out shined by the negatives.

Anyways, onwards and upwards


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> Thanks, but to be fair, I've always stood up against racism, sexism and the likes. I've just chucked many an offensive joke in at the same time.
> 
> Now that I'm behaving, the positive parts of my posts aren't being out shined by the negatives.
> 
> Anyways, onwards and upwards


good boy. you're doing really well. we're all very very proud of you xxx


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> good boy. you're doing really well. we're all very very proud of you xxx


 :lol: :lol: 10/10 for the motherly (patronising in a positive way haha) post


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Who should make the decision for them then?
> 
> No matter what has happened to them, they are adults and in the eyes of the law they can do what they like. Come up with a solution then...


Ok, let's recap.

You've said they have entirely free choice and can stop doing it at free will.

I've posed many examples of where the women may not have free will.

You've failed to respond, other than by asking more questions.

I stand by what I've said - many women in the porn industry do not have free will and can't just leave.

The fact that you won't answer a question directly suggests that you actually agree.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> :lol: :lol: 10/10 for the motherly (patronising in a positive way haha) post


noooo that's just the old you struggling to accept compliments and positive reactions...you gotta let those old feelings go man..welcome to the new enlightened world


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> Ok, let's recap.
> 
> You've said they have entirely free choice and can stop doing it at free will.
> 
> ...


Lets just leave it, it's boring.

1) It is a free choice to get into it.

2) Prostitution and drug taking are totally different and therefore not relevent.

3) All you did was ask about girls who had suffered abuse, which while it's terrible, can't be stopped. So I asked you how this could be done, you don't have an answer clearly.

4) They do have free will as they are not slaves. Granted, it may be difficult for some to leave (income loss, fear etc) but it is not impossible.

5) I believe I have now responded to all of your points raised and yeah you have some good points but I think your getting a bit carried away and are just seeing me as anti-woman, which I certainly am not.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

resten said:


> Are you being serious?
> 
> *What if they were sexually abused as a child? What if they're mentally disabled? What if they're dependant on drugs? What if they have hungry children and this is the only way they can get money to feed them? What if they don't have the comfort of the NHS and they have to pay a medical bill? *
> 
> ...


What if they are just getting into it for the fckin money...!!! Yes there maybe some which have had difficult lives!! but not all of them..


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

The girl that was 19 is only a year older than my gf's little sister and she's just a child, no more than a little girl in my eyes.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> What if they are just getting into it for the fckin money...!!! Yes there maybe some which have had difficult lives!! but not all of them..


You and me are both wrong mate.

All girls in porn are fragile little flowers that can't fend for themselves.

Apparently


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

People shoud check out Louie Therox's program on the porn industry, was a brilliant insight into what goes on as he is very very clever at getting on the inside without them realising it.

As for last night, I can't believe how niaive those 3 were, the wheely was so far in denial it's untrue. Literally brainwashed.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> What if they are just getting into it for the fckin money...!!! Yes there maybe some which have had difficult lives!! but not all of them..


They'll nearly all be in it for the money, why else would they subject themselves to such degradation?

But many will have few other options.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> What if they are just getting into it for the fckin money...!!! Yes there maybe some which have had difficult lives!! but not all of them..


some of them also genuinely just enjoy sex/have a high sex drive

its a difficult one really. I would like to think that i could just say no/walk out but then i;ve had a balanced upbringing and dont carry any emotional/abuse baggage. HOwever some of the porn i;ve watched is quite horribl when you can see the girl is clearly not enjoying. I think if they had the choice to move to anothr job, paying the same money, the choice would be easier but you just dont know... its not something i would like to make a judgment on either way, having never ben forced to have sex or suffered any emotional trauma


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Resten does have valid points... but so do you mills91.. the fault I can see here is, Resten seems to think only his opinion is right!!! and turned this into an arguement for no reason.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Resten does have valid points... but so do you mills91.. the fault I can see here is, Resten seems to think only his opinion is right!!! and turned this into an arguement for no reason.


I am 100% convinced I am right that not every woman in porn has the free will to leave. Which was my original point, and what I still stand by.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a fan of meatholes then @resten ? :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> some of them also genuinely just enjoy sex/have a high sex drive
> 
> its a difficult one really. I would like to think that i could just say no/walk out but then i;ve had a balanced upbringing and dont carry any emotional/abuse baggage. HOwever some of the porn i;ve watched is quite horribl when you can see the girl is clearly not enjoying. I think if they had the choice to move to anothr job, paying the same money, the choice would be easier but you just dont know... its not something i would like to make a judgment on either way, having never ben forced to have sex or suffered any emotional trauma


yes again, another good point!! from munchiebites... some of them are like me, just pure filty horny fckers!!! and in for the sex and money..

One thing I will say is!! we all have a choice.. selling your body is not the only option..


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> I am 100% convinced I am right that not every woman in porn has the free will to leave. Which was my original point, and what I still stand by.


Tell me where I made such a broad sweeping statement? Obviously some girls in porn will have issues.

The majority don't and I was referring to them


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Tell me where I made such a broad sweeping statement? Obviously some girls in porn will have issues.
> 
> The majority don't and I was referring to them


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Guys lets just say we all have diff opinions... and have a big hug :wub:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


>


It's a figure of speech in response to your comment in which you used the word 'all' not me

Loosen your bra mate, it's cutting off the circulation to your brain


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Think it's quite sad no one thinks of the poor blokes who star in porn.

Having to smash all these young girls in the dirt locker because Tesco won't hire them.

It's a viscous circle I tell ya.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> It's a figure of speech in response to your comment in which you used the word 'all' not me
> 
> Loosen your bra mate, it's cutting off the circulation to your brain


That's exactly where you implied all were able to make perfectly rational decisions.

And well done for turning it from an otherwise healthy debate into slinging insults.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

resten said:


> That's exactly where you implied all were able to make perfectly rational decisions.
> 
> And well done for turning it from an otherwise healthy debate into slinging insults.


Your nit picking because you know your wrong and I haven't said anything of the sort.

I'm out, girl power!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Do you think women are all fragile weak things incapable of making a decision?


Yes, absolutely, I encapsulate 3.5 billion people in one leading sweeping statement and neglect that there are variances that manifest deconstructive behaviour and impaired decision making as well as the rationale norm. That's precisely what I think


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> U have a very pretty black and white view but be careful that doesn't cloud ur vision because in the greater scheme of things there's a lot of grey areas u seem to be forgetting the reason why they went there in the first place that's possibly the reason that's keeping them there. As for get a job on the tills in tesco???? I'm trying to get teenagers jobs in tesco on tills ..u need 3 interviews and experience oh and a cv without it they won't even look at u. Here's that grey area...what do they write on the cv? How do they explain their past work history?


How do you and @resten know that the majority of the women in the porn industry have problems and have no free will?

Isn't that a huge stereotype in itself? Like @MunchieBites said, some are in it because they love sex, some are in it for the amount of money, nobody really knows unless your in that industry yourself.

Are the men in the industry forced to do it too? Or is it just the women who have no free will and cant change jobs.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Yes, absolutely, I encapsulate 3.5 billion people in one leading sweeping statement and neglect that there are variances that manifest deconstructive behaviour and impaired decision making as well as the rationale norm. That's precisely what I think


Alright mate whatever haha.

Read the rest of the thread and you'll see my points explained.

I'm out like I said above


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> *Your nit picking because you know your wrong and I haven't said anything of the sort. *
> 
> I'm out, girl power!


Nope, like I previously stated, I stand by everything that I've said.

And I too, am out.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well this thread went tits up.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Narnia will miss both of you


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> How do you and @resten know that the majority of the women in the porn industry have problems and have no free will?
> 
> Isn't that a huge stereotype in itself? Like @MunchieBites said, some are in it because they love sex, some are in it for the amount of money, nobody really knows unless your in that industry yourself.
> 
> Are the men in the industry forced to do it too? Or is it just the women who have no free will and cant change jobs.


spot on!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

missed this...what kind of money are people in the porn industry making?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The L Man said:


> missed this...what kind of money are people in the porn industry making?


all depends how nice your a*se is


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

The L Man said:


> missed this...what kind of money are people in the porn industry making?


thinking of becoming a fluffer?


----------



## humble_guy (Oct 14, 2013)

I read all of the posts in this thread and the only person that I think summed it properly was @Mr_Morocco.

only because of this line: *Are the men in the industry forced to do it too? Or is it just the women who have no free will and cant change jobs.*

I really don't understand why some people say women are as equal as men but when it comes to things like this, the same people treat women like numbties and like they have half of the brains etc!!!!

I am a bloke and i have no emotional issues and my upbringing was spot on but I will do porn not only because of the sex but mainly because of the money!

Guys, trust me.. women think as dirty as us (if not more)...

and this industry pays very well... some of the old female porn stars (clever ones) have gone to make so much money and now they have a business of some sort!! so its not like they gonna stay in it for the rest of their lives and they have no choice etc etc...

bottom line is, easy money for most of them.. again I am not talking about all. But yes I AM talking about the most..

if you watch the back room (or back door) porn videos, you will see most of the girls that go there for the test already have a job or are students and the ONLY reason they do that is because of the money or the sex.. well nearly all of them say Money...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yep. I saw it. My overall feeling was surprise by the men's initial naivety. I thought most people knew the reality.

I was a bit disappointed with the programme though...we thought it would delve into more of the psychology of their addiction and issues with women e.g. not being able to complete and misogyny etc but in the end, we didn't really learn anything new.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

humble_guy said:


> I read all of the posts in this thread and the only person that I think summed it properly was @Mr_Morocco.
> 
> only because of this line: *Are the men in the industry forced to do it too? Or is it just the women who have no free will and cant change jobs.*
> 
> ...


have you seen porn recently?

The guys role and women roles are slightly different.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mills91 said:


> It's a figure of speech in response to your comment in which you used the word 'all' not me
> 
> Loosen your bra mate, it's cutting off the circulation to your brain


Please see commandment number one below:



I have to say, I appreciate the point about autonomy that you're making, but likewise, I appreciate the point that @resten makes. To be fair, you did ask @resten to point out where you had said 'all have free will' so when he did so to support his point, I can see why you wouldn't like it as it would strengthen his position in this debate, subsequently weakening yours.

But, as has been seen a lot of late on here, when personal insults start, that turns debate into argument and often leads to threads being closed. And that's not healthy for discussion on the board and is a real shame.

Myself and resten had a disagreement in the breast feeding yesterday, but we didn't resort to personal insults dispute having differing view points, whereas once upon a time, we may have done. And to be honest, it felt good to have a healthy debate.

Healthy debate is good my friend. It really does seem @resten has reformed himself and I hesitate to say this, but perhaps people could learn a thing or two from his behaviour nowadays.

As for my position and view on the porn industry, I realise there are many women who do go into the industry of their own free will, but I wouldn't be surprised if a whole load more than people realises are reluctantly in the position whereby as a victim of their own circumstances, whatever they may be, the feel as if they have no choice and are prayed upon as easy targets by someone noticing their potentially desperate situation and offering them an 'easy' way out. I don't think it's as easy as saying they all have free will and can up and leave if they want.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Please see commandment number one below:
> 
> I have to say, I appreciate the point about autonomy that you're making, but likewise, I appreciate the point that @resten makes. To be fair, you did ask @resten to point out where you had said 'all have free will' so when he did so to support his point, I can see why you wouldn't like it as it would strengthen his position in this debate, subsequently weakening yours.
> 
> ...


If you look at the quote he highlighted, that was him that said 'all'. I never once and haven't since used that collective term for girls in the porn industry.

When he refused to listen/Couldn't comprehend my point of view... I made a joke about his hypersensitivity to what had been a decent enough debate, it wasn't an insult, it was a joke at his militant feminist stance.

I was speaking in a broad sense when I said girls can walk away. Obviously there are always exceptional cases, as is the case in any situation, but to just not admit that we both have good points was not very reasonable IMO


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I like porn


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fck it Im going to watch some now...


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't like this new resten. Bring back old resten!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gummyp said:


> I don't like this new resten. Bring back old resten!


I don't think old resten would be here long before the ban hammer got him permanently :no:

His last ban appeared to be for the smallest of discrepancies.


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

porn is good, i watch mainly amateur stuff so the same rules dont really apply, amateur porn is best,haha


----------



## ukmwill (Oct 22, 2013)

resent - you seem to think that the financial rewards for featuring in porn takes away some of women's free will as they outweigh/balance the negative aspects? complete bollocks in my opinion.

99.9% of the girls in pornography have the ability to leave their profession, many do and in fact the majority only spend a small time in the business, this isn't human sex trafficking where the girls are threatened/forced to work for their captivators, an argument you can make is society doesn't provide an alternative profession for most of these girls with a comparative salary and that at 18~ they are perhaps too young to make such an imp-active decision on their lives.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm sure I'll get slated for this comment, but from my experience of knowing a number of girls who work/have worked in the sex industry, a common theme is that many of the girls see themsevles as worthless and therefore deem themsevles only worthy of being an object. It's an issue of low self-esteem which the sex industry is only too grateful for because they can make money out of it.

Yes, there are some women who manage to maintain self-respect and self-worth, but there is a large number of women who don't like and therefore respect themselves.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Katy said:


> I'm sure I'll get slated for this comment, but from my experience of knowing a number of girls who work/have worked in the sex industry, a common theme is that many of the girls see themsevles as worthless and therefore deem themsevles only worthy of being an object. It's an issue of low self-esteem which the sex industry is only too grateful for because they can make money out of it.
> 
> Yes, there are some women who manage to maintain self-respect and self-worth, but there is a large number of women who don't like and therefore respect themselves.


Has tekkers dated them at some point?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

This isn't entirely relevant, but sort of, so I'll chime n anyway.

I know a stripper quite well, I don't have an issue with her job, thought it was quite cool actually when she started doing it. It's in the sex industry I suppose, but obviously not on par with porn... however she has been offered and considered doing porn. Now she's a lovely girl, so were a lot of her friends who she worked with that I got to know, however I did get the feeling they'd somewhat sold their sole and it was a very slippery slope.

Some had done some sort of escort work, my friend hadn't but she did considered doing porn. Both things that if you'd asked them to do before they were strippers they would have flatly refused and probably slapped you if you'd offered.

Now they all started in the industry on their own free will, and any further decisions they made were also their own free will. But the more you're involved the more you become desensitised to it... and some will get swallowed up by it all.

IMO it all comes down to naivety, not vulnerability.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive known a few people that have done porn and they all say there is no money in it anymore.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Ive known a few people that have done porn and they all say there is no money in it anymore.


Apparently there isn't due to the internet and piracy. If you have a subscriber webcam show you'll make some money but a lot if the girls in US use if to sell their escort service.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gummyp said:


> Apparently there isn't due to the internet and piracy. If you have a subscriber webcam show you'll make some money but a lot if the girls in US use if to sell their escort service.


Used to be videos when I was a kid and they got passed around for years lol..

These days its everywhere!


----------



## humble_guy (Oct 14, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> have you seen porn recently?
> 
> The guys role and women roles are slightly different.


ofcourse I have watched porn recently. in fact the back room or back door videos are fairly new video's... its a single guy (an agent) who finds jobs in sex industry for girls.. he always asks the girls this question when he interviews them "SO, why do you want to become a porn star?" and the girls most of the time say "Easy money with a cheeky smile"...

it is out there for every one to watch.... it is not hidden...

we can be sitting here arguing about this matter for ever.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Ive known a few people that have done porn and they all say there is no money in it anymore.


It doesn't take much for them to believe otherwise though... then once they've done it once they might as well just keep doing it.

Same with stripping, my friend would be very quick to tell me she earned £400 in VIP on a Friday, but a bit more coy about the £7 she earned for 5 hours work on the Wednesday. When she was telling me about the porn and all the money the girls earn I could tell she was letting herself get carried away with the dream... like I say naivety.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

2004mark said:


> It doesn't take much for them to believe otherwise though... then once they've done it once they might as well just keep doing it.
> 
> Same with stripping, my friend would be very quick to tell me she earned £400 in VIP on a Friday, but a bit more coy about the £7 she earned for 5 hours work on the Wednesday. When she was telling me about the porn and all the money the girls earn I could tell she was letting herself get carried away with the dream... like I say naivety.


Sad isn't it but then I suppose we all watch it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what about shemales, where do they stand in this? are they vulnerable and cant get out or do they just like a bit of jizz on their fake ol' tiddies?


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Why are they not? They decide they don't want to do it anymore and either walk away or try and get something else lined up before they walk.


I'd have to agree. I haven't done porn per say but I've dabbled in solo stuff... In other words rubbing one out on video for a site. It's just extra cash and not in anyway a problem If you know who you are and can stand up for yourself. The only difference between that and actual pornstars is they make WAYYY more money. How is that not easy to walk away from unless the girl is stupid to begin with. Although I do know a fairly famous pornstar and she told me she quit because of the STDs. So it needs to be safer for sure. But then again it's no more risky than ****ing random people for free if you're into sex that much. Nobody goes into porn that doesn't already love sex. To top it off, think about all the sexual harassment that goes on in every other non sexual job where girls aren't there for anything close to sex.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Sad isn't it but then I suppose we all watch it!


There's a saying in internet marketing that describes the perfect customer "a guy with his dick in one hand and a credit card in the other"... while there is money in it there will always be strip clubs, escort agencies and porn production companies... generally run a guy coining it in off other guys. The women are generally just disposable tools.

Then again I suppose the same could be said to people working 12 hour shifts on a production line, we all sacrifice a part of us too our work somewhere down the line.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

humble_guy said:


> ofcourse I have watched porn recently. in fact the back room or back door videos are fairly new video's... its a single guy (an agent) who finds jobs in sex industry for girls.. he always asks the girls this question when he interviews them "SO, why do you want to become a porn star?" and the girls most of the time say "Easy money with a cheeky smile"...
> 
> it is out there for every one to watch.... it is not hidden...
> 
> we can be sitting here arguing about this matter for ever.


Very sensible post mate I wish I'd thought of it.

When have they ever answered 'cos I'm too thick to do anything else/ cos I've been sexually abused/ cos I have mental issues'

Never, because it's nice money for a couple of hours work. End of story.

Do all the lads arguing that porn is bad for the actresses not watch porn ever because they feel so sorry for the girls?

Just think on text time you slip pornhub on when your home alone


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

I've seen waitresses in tears because the owner of the club where I work is loaded and thinks he can do what he wants to them. They go to serve drinks not be pinned against a wall and have sex pushed on them. In porn she knows she has sex for money. If she has to **** the porn boss after work I'm sure it's not a huge deal to her.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The show did a very good job of portraying the industry in a bad light. I'm very closely related to the industry and lots of girls enjoy it and its nothing like what the show made out.

But all think what you will and believe what you see on tv, just like Im sure you will with Jodie marshes show tonight  .


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Very sensible post mate I wish I'd thought of it.
> 
> When have they ever answered 'cos I'm too thick to do anything else/ cos I've been sexually abused/ cos I have mental issues'
> 
> ...


Yes some do a job or two for easy money but those don't get a contract. The real stars have to be GOOD and either genuinely turned on or a great actress.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

gummyp said:


> I don't like this new resten. Bring back old resten!


Not all types of reformed is good. Like reformed meat for instance.


----------



## humble_guy (Oct 14, 2013)

MincedMuscle said:


> Yes some do a job or two for easy money but those don't get a contract. The real stars have to be GOOD and either genuinely turned on or a great actress.


so true, the point is that most of them (again not all of them) are in it for easy money.... I personally know a few girls (very pretty girls i must add) who work in a club and they are poll dancers... they all say they sleep with old rich men only because its easy money. I have nothing against them and they are my friends and I know them very well. two of them in fact are from very good families and live with their parents. so they don't have this "Emotional Issue" or "Bad Upbringing" that others talked about on this thread.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

SkinnyJ said:


> The show did a very good job of portraying the industry in a bad light. I'm very closely related to the industry and lots of girls enjoy it and its nothing like what the show made out.
> 
> But all think what you will and believe what you see on tv, just like Im sure you will with Jodie marshes show tonight  .


This is an interesting discusson.

Would love your input, to see the other side from a first hand point of view


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

People can only comment on this subject from their own upbringing and people they know unless they've did a large study on this matter which I would be inclined to see. In that case it's all speculation and generalisation on the most part with an element of truth on both sides.

There will be girls in it for the long run who do it for the money and are ok with it. Like Jenna Jameson.

There will be girls in it for short term gain and make a lot of money and leave the industry using their porn name to continue to be famous. Like sasha grey.

And of course there'll be emotional detached girls who do it because they don't have any self worth.

Being a man I couldn't and wouldn't do porn I wouldn't want to cross swords and get jizz over me. I didn't want to lower the post lol Anyway if some girls are in it for the points stated above what about the men, can you say the same? Or are all men monsters who'll exploit the women.

Lastly don't forget there is a large number of ex porn star women who own and shoot their own porn after there own experiemces in the industry.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

How does it work for the BBW porn stars?

Do they have to maintain a certain size and weight?


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

The creepy bloke in the wheelchair after he kissed

The porn star with the other actor on her lips

Made me cringe .

And the chav that asked some deeper questions to the

19year old wanna be

The interviewing agents reaction said it all .

I think it is a very mixed industry for every messed up young girl doing it through no self respect there is another

Clued up well educated just in it for the money .


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

gummyp said:


> How does it work for the BBW porn stars?
> 
> Do they have to maintain a certain size and weight?


they have feeders dont they? kinda like fluffers for fat people


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> they have feeders dont they? kinda like fluffers for fat people


What's a fluffer?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> What's a fluffer?


its a girl who keeps a man erect during shoots


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> its a girl who keeps a man erect during shoots


nice one im off to the job centre to place an vacancy for one , gets boreing working from home sometimes


----------



## cwjdmitr (Sep 1, 2013)

Whilst searching for current pics of penny flame (not naked, just what does she look like now (was very bored one day)) I stumbled across her blog called becoming Jennie, well what can I say, it's a real insight into the business, and also how hard it was to get out of the business.

I also found out she wrote a book called I am Jennie, I got this on kindle, it is a good read.

The book was quite moving, I read it in a couple of days. Jennie is a talented writer and I hope she continues....


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone remember the name of the studio/name of the couch orgy near the end?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think there's the right and wrong way to get in to Porn , if a girl truly believes it's what she wants to do then she should plan to be the best and work

For the best studio, bit like any JOB , I think it's wrong to assume there's emotional or childhood issues as a link to why girls do porn although it can't be ruled out completely , we all have traits in our adult lives that are linked to childhood , yes they do influence us but we can't blame the past for everything we do in the present .


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a rediculous amount of girls queuing up to do porn I doubt producers have to force any


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

if she was really good looking I would do more than date her I would be like an indrustrial road drill,,,i rest my case


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Love how the girls once again GANG up in this thread with their higher knowledge and looking down attitude. Girls can you check out the recent sticky about that type of behaviour, it applies to you also. You are not allowed to gang up anymore.

Also to suggest pron acting is not a choice is folly. Yes there are barriers to stopping like money, dependancy etc but they can stop doing it at anytime. It's like saying a drug dealer can't stop because they have children to feed etc. do you support their trade? Do you sympathise with them?

Also funny how its the poor wee girls you defend without as much as a comment about the guys in sex trade. Don't they count?

The fact of the matter is this-

Most women in the porn industry are there because THEY want to be. It pays well, makes them famous and they get laid.

I am getting tired of the patronising way some females on here are treating other members, getting boring now.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SamG said:


> Yeah I saw it. The worst part was the "**** a fan" section. Your immediate thoughts are "whahey" but then you see that after hours that girl just did not want to carry on. Then she had to have sex with the owner.
> 
> Very sad state :-(


But isnt that the same as sitting at you office desk not wanting to type anymore, wanting to go home.

Atleast they get to do their job laying down :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Love how the girls once again GANG up in this thread with their higher knowledge and looking down attitude. Girls can you check out the recent sticky about that type of behaviour, it applies to you also. You are not allowed to gang up anymore.
> 
> Also to suggest pron acting is not a choice is folly. Yes there are barriers to stopping like money, dependancy etc but they can stop doing it at anytime. It's like saying a drug dealer can't stop because they have children to feed etc. do you support their trade? Do you sympathise with them?
> 
> ...


I feel you man. Not 1 concern for the poor guys having to continualy slip it into girl after girl. My heart really does go out to them. The way they are objectified and treated like meat is discraful. I for one could never be a part of it :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Love how the girls once again GANG up in this thread with their higher knowledge and looking down attitude. Girls can you check out the recent sticky about that type of behaviour, it applies to you also. You are not allowed to gang up anymore.
> 
> Also to suggest pron acting is not a choice is folly. Yes there are barriers to stopping like money, dependancy etc but they can stop doing it at anytime. It's like saying a drug dealer can't stop because they have children to feed etc. do you support their trade? Do you sympathise with them?
> 
> ...


you should start a manist club Delhi - you cud be the front man campaignin for men's rights on UKM

it's awful how bad these women is

you go lad!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I never seen the program but am friends with an "escort" is she forced into it? No she's happy driving her 50k range rover sport, no mortgage on her house, a nice city flat used for the deads... Apparently the best decision of her life and will have enough to retire before 30.

I'm not daft enough to think there all like this and do realise there is the forced trade etc.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

I watched the Loius Theroux(sp) documentary on the porn industry and TBH the male 'actors' that were in it long term seemed pretty much as f9cked up as the women, found it difficult to form relationships and lead normal lives outside of the industry, and that was just the straight porn actors, then you have the gay industry which is huge in itself.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Love how the girls once again GANG up in this thread with their higher knowledge and looking down attitude. Girls can you check out the recent sticky about that type of behaviour, it applies to you also. You are not allowed to gang up anymore.
> 
> Also to suggest pron acting is not a choice is folly. Yes there are barriers to stopping like money, dependancy etc but they can stop doing it at anytime. It's like saying a drug dealer can't stop because they have children to feed etc. do you support their trade? Do you sympathise with them?
> 
> ...


Have you seen the dates on these posts you're complaining about? At the height of the troubles and well before Lorian's poat


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Porn is getting real bad. The more and more extreme stuff they do to keep pushing the industry forward. The girls can't REALLY enjoy it surely.

Who in their right mind would do some of that stuff.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

suliktribal said:


> Porn is getting real bad. The more and more extreme stuff they do to keep pushing the industry forward. The girls can't REALLY enjoy it surely.
> 
> Who in their right mind would do some of that stuff.


Some do some don't, some do it because of drug dependency and some because they need the money. But some definitely do it because they like it!


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Wow just found this thread ...... Can I be honest and say I'd love to drill a few smoking hot porn star chicks - flaming awaits


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Loveleelady said:


> you should start a manist club Delhi - you cud be the front man campaignin for men's rights on UKM
> 
> it's awful how bad these women is
> 
> you go lad!


Nah I don't need to create or join any gang, I can stand by my comments and opinions ALL by myself. Don't need to be part of a team to feel important. It's called growing up.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Nah I don't need to create or join any gang, I can stand by my comments and opinions ALL by myself. Don't need to be part of a team to feel important. It's called growing up.


lols good boy


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Was there any reference to Lela Starr??? :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

If there was, i will start watching :devil2:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

the young lad was an absolute drip


----------

